# eagle fish id



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i'm looking for 2 transducers for eagle fish id units. anyone know where i can get them? i was given the item because they were in a box from an auction and the person had no use for them. wouldn't tell me why he got the box.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you try lei extras.com. not sure if they still sell older models. or try ebay.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

yea talked to them today and discontinued. but they gave me the part number. worst part is i pulled the screen protector off one of them.


----------

